# Подскажите есть ли у вас представители в Ярославской обл



## Cyxapuk (26 Июн 2006)

Подскажите, у вас написано, что только ваши врачи в Самаре и в Москве. В городе Ташкенте (Узбекистан) есть врач, который тоже заканчивал ваш институт, вроде у него есть сертификат, как думаете, это ваш студент или нет?


----------



## Helen (27 Июн 2006)

Извините, я не имею этой информации. Может быть Вам ответит еще кто-либо из клиники доктора Бобыря.


----------



## Анатолий (27 Июн 2006)

Если у доктора имеются, диплом о высшем образовании и прохождение специализаций по мануальной терапии, сертификат по дефанотерапии, то, возможно, он был нашим студентом.


----------



## Cyxapuk (27 Июн 2006)

Дело в том, что я был в гостях в городе Ташкенте, у меня болела сильно спина, так сильно, что ходить было больно. У меня межпозвонковая грыжа l4 - l5 позвонка, и мне посоветовали пройти 5-6 сеансов дефанотеропии, и я прошёл, и мне полегчало, и теперь хотелось бы узнать, есть ли такой врач поближе к дому (к Ярославлю), в Москве это удовольствие стоит очень дорого, а в других городах, может, хоть по дешевле.


----------



## Анатолий (28 Июн 2006)

Здравствуйте.
К сожалению, кроме Москвы и Саратов других филиалов, Нашей клиники нет.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Июн 2006)

А в Киеве??


----------



## Анатолий (7 Июл 2006)

И в Киеве тоже нет филиалов.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Июл 2006)

.....
Вам, наверное, будет интересно то, что  около года назад шла реклама клиники на ул. Северной в г. Киеве и там рекламировали метод лечения доктора Бобыря…


----------



## Admin (7 Июл 2006)

Такая реклама идет по всей Рооссии. Вот с Питером такая же проблема была.


----------



## Cyxapuk (15 Авг 2006)

Ну как не странно, я прошёл все сеансы, и мне сейчас стало легче,
пусть мой врач хоть и не настоящий, но метод у него реальный,
у него хорошая клиника, 2 кабинета, 1 его, во 2-ом сидит секретарша 
клиника в центре города, всё чисто.

Как я прочитал в одной из тем, созданной пользователем "Натусик" 
она пишет тут ---> https://www.medhouse.ru/forum10/thread199.html 
"Так что это все фигня, и сама клиника находится в каком-то подъезде, весь грязный и там в этом подъезде дверь черная и там внутри маленькое помещение. Короче говоря, это просто обдираловка. 

Я заплатил за консультацию 150р
а каждый сеанс по 400-450 р
Не вижу тут обдираловы, и есть эффект.
А как написано на официальном сайте это просто грубо, если это так, не может такого быть, что бы специалисты были только в 2-х городах, ведь студентов не 5 и не 10, их больше!

http://bobir.ru/regions.shtml 
        "ВНИМАНИЕ:

По другим адресам работают самозванцы или врачи, уволенные из клиники по причине профессиональной непригодности."


----------



## Анатолий (15 Авг 2006)

Я вот не много не понял, к чему Вы это?
Смысл в филиалах это ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ !

И определенная «Политика» к созданию помощи в разных районах нашей страны.
В действительности, если Врач был уволен, значит были определенные причины.

Но не так много врачей, у которых в действительности есть право работать по методике  А.И.Бобыря.


----------



## Cyxapuk (16 Авг 2006)

Был уволен откуда??? с квартиры в подъезде?
Это что - тоже филиал???

Клиника должна быть похожа на клинику, как мне кажется,
что бы люди приходили и могли просто, пока сидят в очереди, отдохнуть


----------



## Анатолий (16 Авг 2006)

Так и есть! Пациенты могут отдохнуть, выпить чаю, посмотреть телепрограммы.
Для открытия клиник существует определенные органы, которые дают разрешение на ее открытие. И существуют законы в Минздраве, без которых не возможно открыть любую клинику там, где хочется. 

Возьмите, к примеру, зубопротезные кабинеты—они то же могут быть открыты в жилом доме и т.д. Но вот травм пункт открыть  в жилом доме  Вам не разрешат. 

Так вот, существуют законы, которые дают право открывать специализированные клиники в разных местах. Будь это жилой дом или отдельное здание.


----------



## Cyxapuk (16 Авг 2006)

Cyxapuk написал(а):
			
		

> Был уволен откуда??? с квартиры в подъезде?
> Это что - тоже филиал???



Я просто вопрос задал, а про то, что у вас нет удобст совсем никаких, я не говорил,
тем более, я сам проходил ваши курсы. Мне как-то без разницы, кто и где лечит.


----------

